# Railroad Tycoon 2



## wenfri (Apr 27, 2006)

I have Windows 7 pro is there any way to play this on my pc

Would also like to try Sim City 2000

Wendy


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried running the game in compatibility mode for Windows XP?


----------



## wenfri (Apr 27, 2006)

How do I do that??

I have right clicked on properties but can't locate compatability mode

Wendy


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

Additionally this might help

Railroad Tycoon 2 on Windows 7 - The Game Engine


----------



## wenfri (Apr 27, 2006)

Guess that counts me out then I don't have another PC

Assume it would be the same for SimCity


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

I would try compatibility mode first as suggested above. You could simply ask a friend if you can install it in their PC and copy the files to a USB thumb drive. More than likely it's simply the games .INI file you could likely also send it to yourself in an email from your friends PC.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

When you right click the setup exe for the game you click properties and on the top of that window you will see a tab that says "compatibility", click on that and then click "run this program in compatibility mode for" and use the drop down to select Xp mode.


----------



## wenfri (Apr 27, 2006)

Ok working on it Heres hoping

Wendy


----------



## wenfri (Apr 27, 2006)

Didn't work Tried the same for SimCity 2000 Didn't work there either

Wendy


----------



## BowHunter41 (Apr 19, 2015)

I would try installing on some other PC, even an old windows XP PC like a friends PC, then copy the files to a USB drive or CD-R, import them, specifically the install BAT and or config.ini files over to your machine, then use XP compatibility as well. Between all of that you should have some kind of luck hopefully.


----------

